# Space Hulk Terminator conversions



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've bought a second set of Terminators from the new space hulk and am planning on converting all of them. I've order some bits off of ebay and want to produce a bunch of uniques.

First up, I've taken the the librarian and cut the front piece in half separating the torso from the legs, cut the axe head off and cut the left shoulder pad off I also removed the book from the top of the figure. I carved out the back of the torso and the shoulder pad, I also scraped the librarian skull symbol off of his bolter and stuck it on Sergeant Gideons belt buckle (or whatever that bit is). Then I took Sergeant Gideon and cut off the top of his thunderhammer, attached the axe head and fit the librarian torso in. I cut off the icon on the top of the sergeant and removed all blood angel symbols. I filed off the sheild until smooth and fitted on a servitor skull, the book from the librarian and a hanging scroll wich I set at an angle so it hangs strait down.

there is a bit of basecoating on the figure. He actually looks a little better than this pictures would lead you to believe.

I'm saving the leftover bits of librarian to make an inquisitor figure later.


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

100 views and not one comment. Does anyone like it? Hate it? think I've ruined 2 good models??


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

I think it awesome! +rep!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Dig the bookshield... also, nice job on the leg swap + rep


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm liking it too, but we need more pics!  did you do the whole squad yet or just the libby?

Rev


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Looks great! More pics?


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

TheReverend said:


> i'm liking it too, but we need more pics!  did you do the whole squad yet or just the libby?
> 
> Rev


so far, just the Librarian. I'm going to do the whole squad, but I want to really think things through before making any changes.

right now I'm ordering more bits off of ebay and some green stuff so I can finish the librarian (I need some green under the shoulder pad so it fits right)


----------



## notsoevil (Nov 30, 2010)

Dig the shield. Put up more pics!


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here's what I have so far for whats left of the librarian, this is just a dry-fit no glue at all. (except for the sun symbol on the staff - that's glued) I used a standard terminator torso and a head from a fantasy battle chaos raider off of ebay, i like the windswept hair look. I haven't got a left arm yet. I'm thinking very seriously about buying a Lufgt Huron figure off of forgeworld and using his flamer (but I'm not sure about that because i'm not terribly thrilled with the body and those stupid lion head shoulder pads are molded directly onto the arms) I'm thinking about scratchbuilding a flamer.










I recently bought a captain Culln figure off of ebay - I saved a bit over the forgeworld price and got it in about 5 days. I wanted it to make a Chaplian figure, I don't like the metal one. I got a chaos skull helmet a trimmed it down, I also got a chaos terminator axe and trimmed it down and topped it with an eagle banner top to make a Crozius Arcanum.










All my terminators have magnets in the arms, this is more because I like to be able to reposition the arms than anything else.

Here are three terminators to show what I can do with the commander Culln bits - I love the left handed storm bolter and the sword arm is in an excelent position to go with the storm shield. 










Here are two more terminators with double bolters - the red one is the one I removed from the Space Hulk Librarian. I love the idea of a terminator carrying two bolters.

I've always wondered about the power fist - Imagine the first guy who ever wore terminator armor talking to the guy who handles the weapon

"Okay, we've got the big double machine gun for the right arm, so - what do you want for the left?"

"How about a big glove."

"A glove?"

"Yeah, a big fat glove that I can swat people with."

"Okay, if that's what you want'










Anyway - please comment! Like it? hate it? Please let me know.


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

The trouble with fitting two sets of storm bolters is there's no rules for it and if someone turned up when we play and tried too, would just have to show him/her the door even if you took 15 points off for removing the powerfist and added 5 points for the extra gun. How would they reload?

The rest of the stuff looks fine.


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

deathwatch27 said:


> The trouble with fitting two sets of storm bolters is there's no rules for it and if someone turned up when we play and tried too, would just have to show him/her the door even if you took 15 points off for removing the powerfist and added 5 points for the extra gun. How would they reload?
> 
> The rest of the stuff looks fine.


This is more of a display army, and as all the arms are magnetic I can always swap them out for power fists or whatever. 

and, since when do space marines ever reload?

(also, two storm bolters means no close combat weapons, except whacking somebody on the head with the gun. And the terminators don't get two shots anyway.)


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Here is where I am with my Chaplain. I used the commander Culn body, a chaos marine skull helmet trimmed down, a chaos marine axe and an imperial eagle banner topper to make the crozius and a dark angel storm bolter i had lying around. I used the forgeworld shoulder pad and the inquisitor shoulder pad because both had the high edges so they look even. I'm pleased with him in concept, but not so much in execution. I've already painted this guy 3 times and need to move onto something else for awhile. I'll strip him down and do it again at some point.


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

Love the Chappy. Nice conversion. +rep from me.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The conversions are top notch, like em a lot!


----------



## turk187 (Aug 9, 2010)

Brother Claudio is my second favorite of all the Space Hulk terminators. I just love that "come and get me" stance. I wanted to do a helmet less version of him from the beginning. It's not a tough conversion - I've removed all the blood angels iconography and the regular terminator torso fits just fine, and a bit of green stuff to fill out the crotch. I call this one Brother Logan (that space wolf head looks a lot like wolverine with a beard.) 










the dead terminator converted to a live (if somewhat slouchy) marine commander. Not an original Idea from me, i've seen a couple on the net.










This is just a test, the body is the 3rd Sergeant Gideon figure that I got off of ebay. He was one of my first conversion attempts and I really screwed him up. so now I've got his legs and back torso just lying around. I dry fitted a basic front torso and added some magnetic arms and stuck in a generic head just to see what it would look like. I'm still deciding what to do with him. He'll probably end up as a sergeant for a regular squad.


----------

